# More bad news for Perdido River!!



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

The development company that brought us the Wharf has purchased 3,400 acres where the Blackwater River and Perdido River join. The development will be called "Blackwater". The press release shows homes from $200,000 to $2 million. With Hurst Hammock closing and the county spending it's money on soccer fields, Perdido would have been left to those of us willing to run from Brown's to the Bay. Now we have this gigantic development and with it comes the "I'm rich so stay away from me" attitude from all these new landowners. Really gonna suck when they get it completed. Here is the link and the map.

http://www.blackwateral.com/area_maps.asp


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:hoppingmad This is not news I enjoy hearing....We all will have to become rich land owners if we want to hunt or fish it makes me :sick


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank about all of the fertalizer and pesticides that will be coming off of this new mega subdivision. I wonder if they will have to respect the area around Reeder Lake known as the Indian mounds or will this area be the future home to someones stone driveway?????


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well this just really SUCKS!!!!!!!! sickhoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:banghead:banghead:banghead:doh:doh:doh


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello...!!! EPA, EDP....Wetlands?????......Do Your job!!!!!!!!>>>Hello????????...Future!!!!!...Hello>>>>>!!!:sick


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

they've also got a permit(and I believe have under construction) a new sewage plant. So those who do have access willbe able to enjoy their shit.

Good news is, I think it may be awhile before it gets cranked up.


----------

